# Drilling into Ledge/Granite



## BenFencin' (Apr 24, 2013)

Someone suggest I ask over in this forum about rock drilling, if anyone has suggestions please respond to my post here:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f50/posts-rock-134100/#post1759215


----------



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

*Forget blasting to $$$*

Drill and blast would be far too expensive, forget it; enough said about drilling and blasting for the posts.
Talk to the owners about pouring a concrete base around the bottom of the posts that would be already in place in the ground, support them so they are straight, up right and then back fill around them. That may be the least cost way to deal with the problem.


----------

